# Alternatives to leather pouches



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

It seems to me that pouch failures are fairly rare and pouch weight seems to be a meaningful factor in efficiency of most slingshots shooting 3/8 steel and lighter ammo.

I have been considering 8 strand 100# test dyneema braided fishing line and a light weight ammo size specific woven pouch. Also looking at 7x7 (or 49 strand) 1.0mm nylon coated stainless steel fishing cable perimeter with the dyneema as webbing. Finally just thinking to buy light weight Chinese import pouches as a starting point for my band sets.

What pouch material and design options should I be considering to up the performance of my slingshots.

Ridge


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The micro fiber ones from warrior pouches are super light and tough as tough gets. Also they have no break in period. I think you will be pleased. 
Just go to Warrior pouches on EBay


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Microfibre ones - even the cheap Chinese made ones are plenty strong.

Warrior makes a great pouch.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

It is worth noting that the microfiber pouches from China are cut with lasers which both seals the edges and allows for significantly more complex cuts. (this as opposed to the common die-cut pouches you see in the US) The major advantage of this is that it allows a great deal more "hollowing out" of the pouch to reduce weight.

To be clear that isn't a pot-shot at Warrior, the guy makes a very nice pouch with better quality and strength/durability than the Chinese microfiber ones, but I see room for a middle ground here which is the materials upgrade of a Warrior with the optimized design of CAD and a laser cutter. Such a pouch would have excellent durability and even further weight reduction.

The issue with the fishing cable you may find, ridgerunner, is that as you make the material finer and finer and stronger and stronger at the band-attachments, you start cutting the bands themselves with the pouch.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Laminated microfiber from Warrior poucheals on Berk's ETSY are hands down the best light pouches. And they last a long time.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

If the idea of weaving a pouch has captured your imagination, you should go for it.

You might make a better, lighter pouch than anything else currently available. And if you enjoy doing that, the cost of your time is irrelevant.

But, the performance advantage of ultralight pouches is very small in terms of higher ammo speed - even for light ammo, and almost disappears as ammo weight increases.

The only noticeable difference IMHO is in that lighter pouches retain less momentum at the end of the shot, and can reduce or eliminate hand slap with some set ups.

I'd love to see any pouches you weave, though.

Good luck!


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Ridge Runner said:


> It seems to me that pouch failures are fairly rare and pouch weight seems to be a meaningful factor in efficiency of most slingshots shooting 3/8 steel and lighter ammo.
> 
> I have been considering 8 strand 100# test dyneema braided fishing line and a light weight ammo size specific woven pouch. Also looking at 7x7 (or 49 strand) 1.0mm nylon coated stainless steel fishing cable perimeter with the dyneema as webbing. Finally just thinking to buy light weight Chinese import pouches as a starting point for my band sets.
> 
> ...


*Good topic Ridge*, for me anyway. As a recent slinger I would also like to ask - I am curious as to how many shots, on average, should we expect out of a leather pouch ?


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

More shots than I would want to count. Mine usually last for several years.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Another consideration is padding, or finger protection. I like to shoot lots of shots, and if the pouch doesn't protect my fingers, holding the ammo, then light and thin is harmful. So, there is a limit, at least for me. 
I've found that microfiber is a mixed bag for me, and generally, while I do like it somewhat, it has certain drawbacks. What really works m, for me, again, is real leather, and mostly kangaroo leather warrior pouches  Light, stiff, durable, and protective enough ????


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

In regards to pouch life. I am still using a kangaroo bb pouch that I bought from SS on my first order almost 3 years ago. I couldn't begin to tell you the number of rounds that have been shot out of it but at least 5000.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Think I'm sold on this Kangaroo leather. Only one problem; I am a bit of a DIY kind'a fella ..... maybe I'll have to make an exception on this item and get it ready-made :slap:


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

Any links to these marsupial pouches?

Just checked airfare to Australia and harvesting a kangaroo for pouches is already prohibitive even before hiring a guide and procuring a non-resident Kangaroo hunting license.

Side note: Is leather chammy a reasonable pouch material, or too soft?


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I make all my own pouches. Old shoes, boots, gloves, wallets, purses, etc. are all pretty good sources of leather.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

I keep hearing squirrels have really tough hides. Hmmm.....


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Ridge Runner said:


> I keep hearing squirrels have really tough hides. Hmmm.....


 :shhh: I got plenty of those in my backyard - that insist on raiding my bird feeder every day


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I ordered my kangaroo hides from ebay. The pouches they produce are super durable but very thin, if those are qualities you would like then I recommend roo hides. FYI I cut my own with a cutting die and I had one batch of what was claimed to be roo hide but I could tear it with my hands very easily so I think the dude did not know what he had. The moral of the story is buy from reputable vendors. I would be happy to answer any questions I can, if you have any


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> I ordered my kangaroo hides from ebay. The pouches they produce are super durable but very thin, if those are qualities you would like then I recommend roo hides. FYI I cut my own with a cutting die and I had one batch of what was claimed to be roo hide but I could tear it with my hands very easily so I think the dude did not know what he had. The moral of the story is buy from reputable vendors. I would be happy to answer any questions I can, if you have any


I will certainly look this up and save the info for when I run out of leather from my old Tilley wallet. I suspect my old Tilley wallet could be *roo, * the leather is just as you described - thin and very strong . I only stopped using it after the zipper broke. ... Now - I'm glad I kept it, I've made several pouches out of it and - no rips yet!.

I have enough for about 10 more pouches so I am good for now unless .... I start making sling shots for friends.

Cheers and thanks for the hands on info


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

I see roo hides in the $25 to $30 range with about 5 sq ft of hide. Indicating 2 Oz thickness. Is this likely the leather I want to use?

https://smile.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-Hide-Thickness-Upholstery/dp/B06XCQ5DDK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1546302774&sr=8-1&keywords=kangaroo+hide


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks like it should work. 2 oz thickness is around 1 mm thick which is the thickness of the hide I have used. I would drop the vendor an email to make sure it is a suitable hide for your purposes. For example the hide is not for soft trim work or something.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I believe that roo leather is the best thing that happened to slingshots lol. Thank you Australia.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ridge Runner said:


> It seems to me that pouch failures are fairly rare and pouch weight seems to be a meaningful factor in efficiency of most slingshots shooting 3/8 steel and lighter ammo.
> 
> I have been considering 8 strand 100# test dyneema braided fishing line and a light weight ammo size specific woven pouch. Also looking at 7x7 (or 49 strand) 1.0mm nylon coated stainless steel fishing cable perimeter with the dyneema as webbing. Finally just thinking to buy light weight Chinese import pouches as a starting point for my band sets.
> 
> ...


 Wingshooter made a detailed video on how to weaving your own pouches on you tube.. might check it out.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

When I was a young I used whatever I could find that seemed suitable to keep my slingshot running. Now I've discovered places like Simple Shot and others that can supply my slingshot needs at reasonable prices. I know they are much cheaper than flying to Australia to get leather.

Sorry for hijacking the thread Ridge Runner.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, after reading all the ideas and opinions and experiences with regard to longevity of leather pouches .... I believe my Tilley wallet will keep me in pouches for at least the next 5 years but as a backup, (just in case *Rover* decides to make a meal out of the leather wallet) I believe I'll have a go with your idea *Ridge Runner* and get me an order of the Chinese laser cut Microfiber pouches.

*Cheers all !*


----------

